# Hairy Piranha?



## readingbabelfish

I just noticed what looks like a dog hair sticking our of one of my fish's gills. I have three one inch p's in a 55g tank. I was wondering if I should try to catch the fish, then take the hair out myself. If I go this route, should I use tweezers? Or should I let the fish work it out itself? It has been there for at least two hours. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks guys! :rockin:


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

If your sure its a hair and not a parasite then I would see if you could grab the hair with tweezers without removing the fish from the tank.

Another thing, stop washing your hair in their tank!!


----------



## fishman2

Gill flukes!


----------



## marco

id pull it out.


----------



## fishman2

Don't pull anything out! Some of these wormy parasites can live in segments. Go to our Article and Forum section. There is a link there for identifying parasites and diseases. See if you can find the worm that is bugging your P.


----------



## Innes

fishman2 said:


> Gill flukes!


Thats what I think.
Try Steratzin (sp) - the medicine with a yellow box!
that should kill the basturd


----------



## WebHostExpert

If move devolp I would say innes and fishman are right. I'd watch them closely.


----------



## readingbabelfish

I woke up this morning and the hair was still there. The gill looked irritated, red, and puffy. It looked like my finger would if I left a splinter in there. So I took my chances and netted him, removed it with tweezers, and put him back. Now, I can hardly tell it was there. If he lives, great. If he dies, I'll buy another for 5 bucks. Thanks for the input. Sure enough, it was a hair from my dog. Lol.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

LOL, I find hair in my tanks too but I don't know were they come from. Thats why i though it was a hair and not a parasite.

SMTT


----------



## fishman2

Shedding are you?


----------

